# Evil Dead...being remade!?



## Hanzo (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok...Evil Dead is creepy, funny, and manic....and a cult classic. I loved it so much, I bought all 3 of them. I was introduced to it when I was 4. Kinda scared me at first, but left me astonished. Now I hear they are remaking it...you can NOT, and I mean can NOT, replace Ash....Bruce Campell will always be Ash, even though he is a B actor. SECOND, you cannot do a remake of a classic, even if it is to fix mistakes or whatever. So...Should they remake Evil Dead?


----------



## Khato (Aug 1, 2008)

It might be a film-adaptation of Evil Dead: The Musical, so you never know. It seems likely, anyway  That would rock.

But a straight remake wouldn't work. Everyone's already seen Evil Dead, and it's B-cheesiness


----------



## Frasque (Aug 2, 2008)

*NOT GROOVY*


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 2, 2008)

Khato said:


> It might be a film-adaptation of Evil Dead: The Musical, so you never know.



I never knew there was a musical. <(;>_>)>

*googles*


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 2, 2008)

if they do you'll hear on the tv "in other news the entire film crew of they evil dead remake was found slaughtered texas chainsaw massacare style and hung from street lights late last night. the police have well over a thousand suspects but agree with the killer."


----------



## IzzyRedPanda (Aug 5, 2008)

OH GOOD GOD PLEASE NO


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 5, 2008)

IzzyRedPanda said:


> OH GOOD GOD PLEASE NO



I know, really. DAMN


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 5, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> if they do you'll hear on the tv "in other news the entire film crew of they evil dead remake was found slaughtered texas chainsaw massacare style and hung from street lights late last night. the police have well over a thousand suspects but agree with the killer."



We were one of the killers


----------



## Landis (Aug 5, 2008)

Its been floating around for awhile but its in production hell it seems. Last news I heard about it they were gonna make it a straight out comedy with Sean william Scott as ash. I'm pretty sure this fell through a long time ago though.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 6, 2008)

NO!!!! Its perfect just the way it is.  Besides they would probably ruin the sweet sweet tree rape scene with CGI or something equally as bad, Ben Affleck..GASPers!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 6, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> Ok...Evil Dead is creepy, funny, and manic....and a cult classic. I loved it so much, I bought all 3 of them. I was introduced to it when I was 4. Kinda scared me at first, but left me astonished. Now I hear they are remaking it...you can NOT, and I mean can NOT, replace Ash....Bruce Campell will always be Ash, even though he is a B actor. SECOND, you cannot do a remake of a classic, even if it is to fix mistakes or whatever. So...Should they remake Evil Dead?



No.  Absolutely not.


----------



## Hanzo (Aug 6, 2008)

King Gourd said:


> NO!!!! Its perfect just the way it is.  Besides they would probably ruin the sweet sweet tree rape scene with CGI or something equally as bad, Ben Affleck..GASPers!



thanks now I will get nightmares -_-


----------



## Get-dancing (Aug 13, 2008)

They seriously need to stop these horror remakes, it was refreshing at first but now theyre just making people forget the originals.


----------



## desiring_change (Aug 13, 2008)

The idea of remaking _Evil Dead_ is so wrong that for once I even agree with Get-dancing.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 13, 2008)

Agreeing with Get-Dancing means that it most definitely sucks and even harry Knowles cannot save it


----------

